# Slobbery Purple Playdough



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

So my son drops a tennis-sized ball of purple playdough on the floor and one second later it's in you-know-who's mouth...not surprising! I never knew playdough could feel so disgusting after adding some GR slobber! :yuck:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does not conger up a pretty picture. It is amazing just how much golden slobber they can bring up at a moments notice. :yuck:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

:yuck: yuck LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you fetched it out. Does playdough expand if ingested? I have no clue.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

From a former Play dough eater, I know why he did it.  You never forget that salty flavor! The homemade stuff is even better!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Daisy got a hold of some playdoh a while back. She didn't eat it, she just threw it around in the living room, barked at it and then tried to roll in it. 

I agree it was very gross when wet!!


----------



## Jasradcliffe (Mar 1, 2014)

Homemade Playdough is highly toxic!!! My Golden Retriever Carter just died from kidney failure due to eating homemade playdough. The salt content was too much for his kidneys to keep up with. I took him to the vet as soon as I realized he was more than just sick. He ate the playdough on Thursday night and died at the vets office on Saturday night while getting an IV. He was 12 years old and my best friend. He deserved better than this. I don't want this to happen to anyone else's dog. Take your dog to the vet ASAP if he eats homemade playdough.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jasradcliffe said:


> Homemade Playdough is highly toxic!!! My Golden Retriever Carter just died from kidney failure due to eating homemade playdough. The salt content was too much for his kidneys to keep up with. I took him to the vet as soon as I realized he was more than just sick. He ate the playdough on Thursday night and died at the vets office on Saturday night while getting an IV. He was 12 years old and my best friend. He deserved better than this. I don't want this to happen to anyone else's dog. Take your dog to the vet ASAP if he eats homemade playdough.


Welcome to the Forum!

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Carter. Perhaps you could start a new thread about him in the Rainbow Bridge forum and share some photos of and stories about him. That can be a good memorial and also help to process grief. So many of us know how hard it is.


----------

